# Ryobi CS30



## Gone Fishin (Jun 2, 2006)

I have a Ryobi RY3000 series trimmer. I would like to know how to remove the carb limiters (red & white plastic thingies) without wrecking them, so I can adjust high & low. Also, what type of tool is needed for the adjustment?
I'm an electrician and not so keen on engines. Any response is appreciated.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You should see a white nylon "coller" that goes around the bottom of the limiter caps. This should have a split on one side of it. Just put a screw driver into the split to open up the white nylon piece and use a 2nd screwdriver to pop off the caps. A normal screwdriver is all that is then needed to make any adjustments.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanx, I will give it a go.


----------



## r350x (Jul 12, 2006)

*Ryobi Carb*

:wave: Which is the high and which is the low adjustments,red or white on the ryobi cs30 carb?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Low is closest to the engine, high furthest away.


----------



## r350x (Jul 12, 2006)

It is fruitless to attempt to indoctrinate a superannuated canine with innovated maneuvers.
Is that like teaching an old dog new tricks?
Thanks for the info.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

r350x said:


> Is that like teaching an old dog new tricks?


Hehe


----------

